# Electrolux 3 way fridge not switching on at all ..??!!



## theteapackets (Feb 25, 2012)

Morning folks  :¬)

Just gone to stock motorhome for hubby who has now left for a residential and the fridge wouldn't switch on!

When I pressed the on/off button there was no  green light.  Checked and fuse is ok.  12v was on.

Not sure what else to check .....


----------



## Tbear (Feb 25, 2012)

Could just be the light/switch. They pull out and a new one is cheap.

Richard


----------



## n brown (Feb 25, 2012)

is that the 12v or 240v not working?


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 25, 2012)

Make sure that the only power switch on, is the power you want on.

i.e. if you want 240v, make sure 12v and gas are in off position.


----------



## moonshadow (Feb 25, 2012)

We had the same trouble with our Thetford fridge when we took the van out of storage. The control panel was bust.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 25, 2012)

Would help if we knew which model of fridge!

AndyC


----------



## mitzimad (Feb 25, 2012)

if its a three way fridge it will only run on 12v when the engine is running and on 240 when on hook up gas anytime but it will need lighting


----------



## theteapackets (Feb 25, 2012)

It doesn't state the model on the fridge itself and unsure where manual is at the moment, but this model has just only button on the left which switches the fridge on, it then works itself through 240, 12 and then gas.

Anyway - my husband arrived at his destination after several hours drive and it still wouldn't switch on (ie green light did not light up and no internal light)

However, when he came back to the van about eight hours later it had come on (presumably he had left button pressed in)!!?

Has anyone heard of this happening before?  He doesn't think it could be loose connection otherwise it would have come on during journey, not hours after being stationary.  Could it have been too cold?  We think it was about 1 degree when he left, and the water dump safety button wouldn't reset to allow us to fill hot water tank.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds like it's an AES type fridge. 

Does it have indicator lights to show which source it is using, 240v, 12v or gas?

Were any lights showing when you first switched it on?

What light is showing now?

Was the 12v system switched on?

There's a useful pdf of servicing instruction for some Electrolux AES fridges here: www.4mcculloch.co.uk/images/mediator/559/5994722584.pdf

AndyC


----------



## theteapackets (Feb 26, 2012)

AndyC said:


> Sounds like it's an AES type fridge.
> 
> Does it have indicator lights to show which source it is using, 240v, 12v or gas?* No - it just gives a sort of clunk as it checks through 240, 12 and the the gas ignition, but we know the 240v doesn't work and the engine wasn't running,*
> 
> ...


----------



## theteapackets (Feb 26, 2012)

There's a useful pdf of servicing instruction for some Electrolux AES fridges here: www.4mcculloch.co.uk/images/mediator/559/5994722584.pdf

Forgot to say thank you !


----------



## AndyC (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmm...

It didn't work on 12v during the journey, and didn't switch to gas or 240v when you had it at home.

 When your husband came back to the van after driving it, then leaving it for 8 hours, what was it running on? Gas, or was the van hooked up to the mains?

Does sound like there's a fault with the main controller board for the fridge I'm afraid.

AndyC


----------



## theteapackets (Feb 28, 2012)

Andyc- it was on gas.  We know the 240v doesn't work - found that out a week after buying it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyC (Mar 1, 2012)

Have you had a look at the servicing pdf that I gave the link for? Is that what your fridge looks like?

It explains how the AES system works and gives some diagnostic checks you can do.

The fridge does require a permanent 12v supply to operate the control electronics, if there's no 12v it won't work at all.

AndyC


----------



## theteapackets (Mar 3, 2012)

[QUOTE

The fridge does require a permanent 12v supply to operate the control electronics, if there's no 12v it won't work at all.

[/QUOTE]

We always have to use gas unless on the move and often switch off the 12v power on the control panel and the fridge still works .... which leads me to an interesting discovery (I think!) in that the vehicle battery was flat a day or two before my husband went last weekend ... and the fridge just sort of switched itself on so many hours after leaving home.  Well, last night he rang up to say that he accidentally left the headlights on all day yesterday so the battery had gone flat again .... and the fridge had stopped working, although there was still 12v power for lights etc (we have a solar panel) ......so ..... could the power for the fridge come from the vehicle battery somehow?????


----------



## AndyC (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes it does seem that way. I don't think it should come from the engine battery either, but there might be a reason for it I suppose. You could try emailing Euramobil to ask if they have a wiring diagram, or if not, whether the permanent 12v should come from the engine or leisure battery. Try info@euramobil.de

AndyC


----------

